# TIP - Teaminvest Private Group



## System (1 April 2019)

Teaminvest Private Pty Limited (TIP) was founded as a private equity firm in 2012 by Teaminvest Pty Limited (Teaminvest). Teaminvest is a private membership organisation for investors seeking to educate themselves to manage their own wealth rather than engaging external advisers to do it for them. Teaminvest's members are predominantly high and ultra-high net worth individuals with significant business expertise. TIP was founded as the private equity arm of Teaminvest.

TIP and its members have invested in a number of private Australian businesses (each a Portfolio Company). TIP identifies suitable Portfolio Companies for investment and raises capital from its members to invest in those businesses.  Since 2012, TIP's members have invested $39m of capital and provided 51 directors to help Australian small and medium-sized enterprises (SMEs) grow.

On Listing, the Group will comprise:

100% of TIP;
100% of six Portfolio Companies:

DecoGlaze;
Graham Lusty Trailers;
Icon Metal;
Coastal Energy;
East Coast Traffic Control;and
Kitome; and
Interests in two Portfolio Companies:

33.3% of Colour Capital; and
30% of Multimedia Technology.
It is anticipated that TIP will list on the ASX during April 2019.

http://www.teaminvestprivate.com.au


----------



## divs4ever (17 February 2022)

Record revenue and maiden dividend despite construction shut-down hurting profits

 17 February 2022 Teaminvest Private Group Limited (ASX:TIP) (Company) is pleased to announce record Segment Revenue of $75.1m for the half year ended 31 December 2021 (1H22) despite the coronavirus related Sydney construction shut-down, which reduced Segment EBITDA to $6.2m.

 Dividend
 The Company is also pleased to announce a maiden fully franked dividend of 0.25 cents per share.
 The record date for the dividend is Thursday, 3 March 2022. Dividend Reinvestment Plan The dividend is accompanied by a dividend reinvestment plan (DRP).
 The Company intends purchasing shares ‘on market’ to satisfy the take-up by participating shareholders under the DRP.
 A copy of the DRP can be found at the Company website (www.teaminvestprivate.com.au). Shareholders who wish to participate in the DRP must make an election to do so online by Thursday 10 March 2022 at: www.computershare.com.au/easyupdate/TIP. 
Interim results presentation The Company’s interim investor presentation and Q&A will be held via Zoom at 11am AEDST on Tuesday, 22 February 2022 at the link below:
https://us06web.zoom.us/j/83559924594?pwd=OGRTaWphYXRLblJOYWJLR29ZeUpKQT09
 Meeting ID: 835 5992 4594 Passcode: 992761 

The Company Appendix 4D and Interim Report (including CEO letter) follow. 


 DYOR

 i do not hold this stock 

 completely fell off my radar 

 i might need to go back and re-look at this


----------

